# Your favorite rod ever?



## B can man (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey guys, just wondering what everyones favorite rod ever is?

I have 9 rods and very few share the same name as any other.

One of my oldest rods is my favorite. It's a 7ft Berkley select Lightning Pro MVP in MedLt action. Has a low-grade spinning reel with 10lb spiderwire on it and that thing will fling a lure like none other! It is super accurate and easy to pull the reigns in when I get too excited and really let it rip!

Whatcha got as your old standby?

Thinking of moving away from my Shakespear medium action spinning reel combo this spring to go with a lighter tipped medium to MH for the walleye jig. So far, I've kinda sold myself on a Berkley as it seems like the "poorman's cadillac".


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I rather enjoy the ugly sticks that I have. I've caught a few fish in my days on the water... In my opinion reels/line make all the difference. As long as the reel doesn't shred when I get slammed its done its job. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i guess i would have to say the cabelas whuppin stick. i,ve always loved my eagle claw feather light rod for many years. but i just didnt think they would work for some of the saltwater fishing i was doing. so i bought some of the whuppin sticks from cabelas in med action line weight 4 lb to 20 lb. then i spooled my reels with 50 lb power pro line to fish around the bridge pilings in ft pierce florida. i,ve caught some real nice red fish and black drum. i,ve even had the line brake a few times but knock on wood i still havent lost not one rod. i have had these fish pull the tips of the rods back under the boat and not brake. i was just expecting the rods to brake at any time but they held up. and they are still soft enough to use them for crappie and blue gills and still have fun.
sherman


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

It's hard to choose one, because I use different rods for different species, but I'd have to say Ugly Stick is my all time favorite. I have alot of the older fiberglass ones and a few of the newer carbon lites and I love them all. I've bought a few $100 plus rods that didnt out last some of my $30-$40 
Ugly sticks.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

+1 on the lightning rod.
I'm a spin rod guy that is pretty rough on his rods and reels. I end up breaking the tip or eyes or rings on the eyes on rods, usually within a year so I don't buy the most expensive setup.

I bought the same lightning rod as you, about a year an a half ago, and it has held up so far and has been pretty versatile. I like the feel and stiffness of the rod and got it at a decent sale price at Dick's.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My favorite casting rod is a 7' Shimano Crucial, heavy power with an extra fast action that I use for flipping and pitching. It's very sensitive and has some serious fish moving power. My favorite spinning rod is also a Shimano Crucial. It's a 6'8" medium power with an extra fast action. It's super sensitive and makes a great drop shot, and shaky head rod.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I do like my Ugly Stik's for fresh water, but for salt water, I use Penn rods, and reels, love them.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

If I had been asked this question this time last year, I probably would have said my ugly stik lite. But, today it's my fenwick HMX graphite rod. It's a 6' light power rod with a moderately fast tip. As far as feel goes, ugly stiks SUCK compared to my graphite rods. While I feel they still have a place in my lineup of rods, my graphite rods are the ones I use most. I don't think I'll waste much more money on any ugly stiks anytime soon. You just can't beat the feel of graphite.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I have 6 or 7 Berkley Bionix IM7 6'6" or 7' med spinning rods, paying as little as $20 on clearance and regularly about $50, which help me quite well to fill the livewell when jigging walleye in spring and yanking perch all season on Erie. Bcnulator thinks a $200 G. Loomis rod will out fish me, but he has only tested it out so far in his bath tub. Seriously, I'm sure there is a difference in the better rods, but a rod with a decent graphite modulus and the right tip action with sensitive braid for the above fishing scenarios gets you into the game quite well. Finally, as a bull in a china shop type, I would be afraid that an expensive rod wouldn't last me one or two fumbles on the boat in heavy chop.

I would have no use for a MH spinning rod except for maybe casting for big pike in cabbage weed slop in Canada. I like my mediums for Erie on the lighter side with a nice fast/senstive tip to notice the suble nibble.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Not trying to hijack the thread but what do you guys thing about a 7' M for 1/2oz jigs, spinner baits and cranks?


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

ringmuskie9,

A 7'M is going to be a tad light for those lures. Keep in mind that jigs and spinnerbaits often weigh more than their listed weight, as most tell the weight of the lead only. Once you dress them with a skirt, blades and such, they are often 5/8oz.+. I would look for a MH 1/4-3/4oz. lure rating rod for those lures.

The crankbaits require a very different action and power rod than the jigs and spinnerbaits. Cranks are best thrown on a rod with a moderate-moderate fast action and a rod that is much softer in the top half than a jig/spinnerbait rod.

If you are going to use one rod across the board for all of those lures, the 7'M (1/4-5/8oz.) will be about the best compromise, as you give up some power for the jigs/spinnerbaits, but you have a rod that is a bit softer in the top half for the cranks. It's not ideal for either task, but makes for a good general purpose rod.

Joe


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have two St.Croix Triumph rods one 7'ML,the other is 6'6" L.for $69.00 @ they are my favorites.I have about 18 more rods of all types and sizes,but I find myself reaching for these two the most.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

My favorite rod all time is the 5'6" Zebco Rhino rod I used when I got hooked on fishing. Without that one, I wouldn't be here for the discussion.

As far as my favorite rod based on performance, it's a Batson RX8+S822.5 built as a casting rod with split woven graphite grips, and micro guides. It suits my style of fishing quite well, and also happens to be my first build.

Joe


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i have a few rods..my favorite is the one that has the fish on the other end at that time


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

the one with a fish on the end..... 

getting ready for Florida


----------



## B can man (Jul 20, 2012)

ohiojmj said:


> I have 6 or 7 Berkley Bionix IM7 6'6" or 7' med spinning rods, paying as little as $20 on clearance and regularly about $50, which help me quite well to fill the livewell when jigging walleye in spring and yanking perch all season on Erie. Bcnulator thinks a $200 G. Loomis rod will out fish me, but he has only tested it out so far in his bath tub. Seriously, I'm sure there is a difference in the better rods, but a rod with a decent graphite modulus and the right tip action with sensitive braid for the above fishing scenarios gets you into the game quite well. Finally, as a bull in a china shop type, I would be afraid that an expensive rod wouldn't last me one or two fumbles on the boat in heavy chop.
> 
> I would have no use for a MH spinning rod except for maybe casting for big pike in cabbage weed slop in Canada. I like my mediums for Erie on the lighter side with a nice fast/senstive tip to notice the suble nibble.


Thanks for posting your feelings on the matter. This helps me a ton. I was going back and forth between Med and MH, leaning towards a Med and you confirmed that for me. Interesting that you are able to use your Med Berkleys when perch fishing. That says a lot about the sensitivity!


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

grub_man said:


> ringmuskie9,
> 
> A 7'M is going to be a tad light for those lures. Keep in mind that jigs and spinnerbaits often weigh more than their listed weight, as most tell the weight of the lead only. Once you dress them with a skirt, blades and such, they are often 5/8oz.+. I would look for a MH 1/4-3/4oz. lure rating rod for those lures.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe... I dont throw a crank bait very much and use jigs and spinners more.. MH is the way I'm leaning.


----------



## orangewarner (Feb 15, 2009)

6ft MH pistol grip Berkeley bionix circa 1987 it RIP at the bottom of paint creek since 1994 caught more fish than the Gordon's fisherman with that rod. Second fav rod is the shimano speedmaster. Shimano really knew how to make rods back then befor they bought gloomis and this fad trend to make rods retro style with the cork and cheap plastic reel seats.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

favorite rod i own... g loomis mosseyback flipping rod.... 7'5'' heavy action... its a beast, feels like a feather, more sensitive then the family jewels...

favorite rod i cant afford... kistler z-bone... custom made for every order. i built one online, the final total was $750.00, if money was not an object, i would own 20 of them. i have a freind who is endorsed by kistler, he has 3 of them and they feel like heaven...


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Browning Syntec IM-6 spinning 1pc 6'6" med action.

i've had the thing for 15 - 16 years. i've had a lot of spinning rods come and go, its been my number 1 since i got it. i landed my largest fish on this rod, a 32 lb common carp.


----------



## B can man (Jul 20, 2012)

__


pppatrick said:


> a 32 lb common carp.


 :B 
__


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

ohiojmj said:


> Bcnulator thinks a $200 G. Loomis rod will out fish me, but he has only tested it out so far in his bath tub.



Caught 2 limits of gold fish so far too !
I picked up a MBR783 GLX 6'6" for $160 off eBay and although I haven't had the chance to use it I'm very impressed. Also bought a 6' CR724 fast action I believe will be a great perch rod. ($140)
Mayhem (ohiojmj) there is right about fumbling things on the boat but I find that if you have more "costly" things you're that much more careful with them.


----------



## YR bender (Dec 8, 2006)

My favorite is my St. Croix legend tourney 6'3" spinnning MXF. Awesome sensitivety and power to catch anything.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

+1 on the Loomis mossy back I love that outfit but I don't get to use it as much as my carbon lite spinning rods since I'm more finesse than power but each has its place 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Used to use just St. Croix Avids now I've switched to Abu Garcia veritas rods. But tomorrow in going to pick up a Dobyns flippin rod. The more the merrier!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

RiverRunner88 said:


> Used to use just St. Croix Avids now I've switched to Abu Garcia veritas rods. But tomorrow in going to pick up a Dobyns flippin rod. The more the merrier!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Let us know how you that dobyns rod. I'm very curious about them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Let us know how you that dobyns rod. I'm very curious about them.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Will do just picked it up


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

RiverRunner88 said:


> Will do just picked it up
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If you don't mind me asking, what did it run you? Did you get it direct from dobyns?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Jmsteele187 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did it run you? Did you get it direct from dobyns?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I got the 7' H action savy series rod it was 160 I got it at Land big fish in Akron. It's feather light especially for a heavy action rod


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I have a bunch of rods as well, the ugly sticks have there place, and my St Croix Avid and Legend are certianly sweet, BUT my fav has to be the GLoomis G2, 7 ft ML.


----------



## B can man (Jul 20, 2012)

I was poking around Rural King the other day and picked up a rod to tryout. I was fairly impressed with the sturdy backbone and the tip seemed pretty sensitive, so I am taking a gamble on it. Not a huge gamble at $10 though 

It's a Soutbend (SB) Eclipse ECW-662MS medium action. I had an older Quantam spinning reel that I kept in the tacklebox as a spare, so I put that on it and strung it with Spiderwire. I have a 3/4oz purple hair jig tied to it and ready to go. I am interested to see how it does.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

My favorite rod (and especially reel) set up ever is easy! Its an early model Ugly Stik with a Garcia Mitchell 300 reel.

My dad used it, let me borrow it when growing up, and still ownes it. He says he's gonna will it to me, I'm not sure I can wait.

It was, and is, the absolute best catfish rig I have ever used!

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Got to be my old Lews Speedspin 6' one piece. Used to have a Tennesee handle that split a few years ago. Stripped the guides and put a new handle on it with new guides.

Hundreds of eye's boated with that stick. Gotta be 20 yrs old by now. Still puts a hurtin on them in the river.


----------

